# i dont want to get rid of my dog please help



## w215philly (Nov 30, 2006)

I own two min pins both male one is a year old and house broken, the other is about six months old. The younger one, rusty, can seem to stop going in the house! we keep them both in big cages doing the day while my wife and I are at work, whenever we feed them we take them outside immediately afterwards, and continue to do so while we are there. But rusty will always sneak off and go pee or poop somewhere in the house. For a while we didn’t notice but if we caught him doing it we would correct him on the spot and place him in the backyard. But it doesn’t seem to help, I understand he is a puppy so we keep a little pad on one side of his cage where he can go during the day, and he has. I don’t understand why he still goes on the floor of the house I even bought a black light to find the spots on the carpet so he doesn’t go back but he just finds a new spot. Please help, my wife has had it, and if he doesn’t stop within the next month she wants to get rid of him.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Awww...that's kind of sad. Usually, if a dog isn't behaving correctly, it's the fault of the owner. . 

When an dog poops/pees in the house, immediately scoop them up and carry them outside to finish their business. Make sure to use alot of praise. 

It is a bad idea to punish dogs for using the bathroom in the home. What you want to do is praise them heavily for doing the right thing, peeing outside. If your dog came from a pet store or a puppy mill, he/she may have gotten used to using the bathroom where they sleep/ live. This may be another reason why your pup will require some extra patience. 

Another idea is that when you have your dog inside, you must be able to watch them 100% of the time. If they "sneak" and use the bathroom in the house, that's your fault as an owner. 

Oh, and dogs don't "sneak." They aren't thinking, "Ohh, I'll fool mommy and daddy good and pee in the living room when they're not looking!" 

As an owner, it is your responsibliity to watch that puppy. If you can't watch him/her, buy an x-pen to contain him/her in an area that's easier for you to manage. 

You may also want to consider regularly scheduled walks. For example, if you take your dog out at 7 a.m., 12 p.m., 4 p.m., and 8 p.m. over a period of time your dog's body will get used to that schedule, and will learn to eliminate at these specific times. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i have 2 words.....UMBILICAL CORD.....when he is in the house w/ you and not n his crate have him tied to you at all times....if you are too busy to do this at the time CRATE him....or have your wife keep him w/ her....on top of this i would be making sure he gets out regularly and when you take him out teach him to ring a bell....this will give him something to use to tell you he needs to go out (to get him started on ringing a bell, and this should be like the cow bell that you can get for hunting dogs and such, put some peanut butter on the inside and when he rings it give him a treat and out the door to potty IMMEDIATELY [bell should be right by the door they go out to potty at]).....at 6 mo he should be able to handle about 3-4 hrs between potty times but i'd start w/ maybe every 2-2 1/2 till he's doing good.....also, listen to his cues....my guess is he is telling you b/4 he "sneaks" off but you're not get his cues (that are probably different than your other one and thus the bell idea).....

i have taken dogs that were strictly outdoors for 3-4 yr or that the owners said they couldn't house break and have had them housetrained inside of 2 wks using this method....it works, if you stick w/ it....

another thing.....IF he should happen to potty in the house, even IMO if it was an hr ago, a verbal reprimand is all that he should get (i will take mine to the spot, point at/show them what i'm talking about and say "What is this? it goes outside..." and out the door we go for them to potty again) but everytime he goes outside it should be like he just pooped you out a million dollars (LOTS AND LOTS of praise)


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Are both males neutered? Could it be a problem of "marking" territory? I'd also have a vet check to make sure there are no internal medical problems that would cause the peeing in the house.


----------



## pupskersandhutch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Just another way to train a dog*

  The way I'm traing my little Xena is after she eats 10-15 minutes later we take her outside on her leash if she goes to the bathroom then we praise her and give her a reward if she doesn't she stays on the leash in the kitchen. When she does a number in the house ( that's if we have caught her right when she's doing it then we tell her no ! and we put her on the leash. Eventually by the weekend she will be potty trained . The whole point is she knows that the leash means NO FUN!! so she will go to all Ops to get off the leash It's working I swear by it!.


I hope I was some help!!! 

Love Megs


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

First check for urinary infection, then, if you're not going to breed, get him nuetered. The 'umbilical cord' suggestion is a good one with the addition of making going in the RIGHT place the best thing in the world by throwing a party with tons of treats. Remember that dogs don't know what you are 'correcting' for and 'no' and 'bad' become white noise very quickly.


----------



## gio (Dec 2, 2006)

i would take them off your hands if you live in illinois. just tell me the price.

if you would have to get rid of them. but good luck.


----------



## pinkpuppy360 (Nov 22, 2006)

gio said:


> i would take them off your hands if you live in illinois. just tell me the price.
> 
> if you would have to get rid of them. but good luck.


Is this the reason you made that thread about wanting a min pin so deperatly


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Ugh, this is sickening. I would assume so, Pinkpup. 

Dogs aren't merchandise. They are living beings, and need to be treated as such.


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

lol who cares what ur wife says my dad got a dog as soon as my mom said ok so she wouldnt change her mind lol but still u can get little cleanable dippers for ur dog oh and u can also do the one best thing hide the eidence so ur wife wont see it but i would say the dipper is the best idea


----------



## pinkpuppy360 (Nov 22, 2006)

I recamend this product
http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...=1165122567598&itemNo=4&In=Dog&N=2025632&Ne=2


----------

